# tonic water



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I asked the question about severe leg cramps and lots of women have suggested Indian Tonic Water, which has quinine in it.  How safe is this in pregnancy.  I used to take quinine in tablet form prior to pregnancy to help with cramps but was asked to stop teh drugs during pregnancy.

would appreciate any advice as cramps are quite severe and now i`m getting them frequently

Tanisha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

as long as you aren't having gallons of it, it won't do any harm. It
may not have an effect, as you have already tried increasing salt in your diet, but give it a try and you never know,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

